
CVE-2019-11510: Pre-Authentication Arbitrary File Read Vulnerability (Exploit) - alg2000
https://know.bishopfox.com/blog/breaching-the-trusted-perimeter
======
tedunangst
In Pulse SSL VPN, since submission didn't mention what.

~~~
alg2000
Absolutely - thanks for that. The title was already running long though.

------
evancox100
On the plus side, your VPN server now doubles as a file server!

~~~
rurban
And cloud service with arbitrary execution.

------
achillean
Looks like there are still a few thousand of them out there that are
vulnerable:
[https://www.shodan.io/report/SsFDWdzh](https://www.shodan.io/report/SsFDWdzh)

